# Tips For Holding A Camera Steady



## smoke665 (Apr 26, 2017)

I have a little situation, it started showing up a few years ago, and gets better/worse at unpredictable times. It's called Essential Tremor -  a nervous system (neurological) disorder that causes involuntary and rhythmic shaking. It can affect almost any part of your body, but the trembling occurs most often in your hands. So far have managed it without drugs, and intend to keep it that way if at all possible. I'm told its not an uncommon problem, however, at times it's almost impossible for me to hand hold a camera and get a sharp shot. One of the issues is concentration can cause it to be worse! 

If I'm using a tripod I can either use the remote to focus/shoot, or use manual focus on live view to bump it into focus, but I can't always carry a tripod. Used breathing control which helps sometimes. Thought of trying a monopod, but not sure if that would be the answer. Anyone else have this problem and how do you deal with it? Are there other types of supports that might work?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 26, 2017)

Well that sounds crappy!  I would think a monopod would work well in a lot of cases.  There aren't a lot of other options, really...  you could try a rifle stock, but I have my doubts.  Keeping your shutter speed as high as possible of course.  Is it something that you can reduce with pressure, in other words:  If you apply pressure to your hands does it have any effect?  Can you determine how many stops of tremor you have?


----------



## Designer (Apr 26, 2017)

For people without your affliction, you can make a cord style brace.  It consists of a 1/4"x20 eyebolt (short one) that you screw into the tripod mount, and a length of heavy cord runs in a closed loop through the eyebolt, down to the ground, long enough to place both feet on it, and tied to the other end.  Carried in your pocket, it is there when you need it.  

To use; You uncoil it, step on the loop, and pull upward to tension the cord against your camera which then will have limited movement sideways.  It might work quite well in combination with the good camera-holding technique of keeping your elbows tucked in tight.  The problem for you will be the added stress of pulling upward while taking the photo.  

But it's very cheap to make one, so try it.


----------



## Designer (Apr 26, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Can you determine how many stops of tremor you have?


Now see, this is exactly like 480sparky's problem of converting shutter speed to "stops".


----------



## tirediron (Apr 26, 2017)

Designer said:


> For people without your affliction, you can make a cord style brace.  It consists of a 1/4"x20 eyebolt (short one) that you screw into the tripod mount, and a length of heavy cord runs in a closed loop through the eyebolt, down to the ground, long enough to place both feet on it, and tied to the other end.  Carried in your pocket, it is there when you need it.
> 
> To use; You uncoil it, step on the loop, and pull upward to tension the cord against your camera which then will have limited movement sideways.  It might work quite well in combination with the good camera-holding technique of keeping your elbows tucked in tight.  The problem for you will be the added stress of pulling upward while taking the photo.
> 
> But it's very cheap to make one, so try it.


Brilliant!  I remember seeing that in a book, but had forgotten all about it.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 26, 2017)

One of the kids in our photography club has some tremors and has always had one of those cheap light tripods always connected to the camera. I was recently reading that the gimbal stabilizers were taking a lot of the steady cam market due to lower price and was thinking that would be a good solution for this kid - something you might want to give a try. I have no idea how they respond to hand shake, but it is worth a test.


----------



## fmw (Apr 26, 2017)

Another solution in some situations is to set the camera down on something stable.  Let the solid thing act as a tripod or monopod.  As long as you can frame properly from such a position, it can help deal with motion blur.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 26, 2017)

Designer said:


> cord style brace. It consists of a 1/4"x20 eyebolt (short one) that you screw into the tripod mount, and a length of heavy cord runs in a closed loop through the eyebolt, down to the ground, long enough to place both feet on it, and tied to the other end



I'm going to try this. Simple, easy to carry,  cheap and easy to deploy.  Thank you!!!!!!!!!!

@tirediron  the shake is limited to either the hands or the head, and in most cases external pressure to one or the other will stop the shake in that area, but is likely to cause it to start in the other. Controlled breathing and mind clearing will work temporarily some times until it passes. Even then, there's a little high frequency shake motion blur especially with longer focal lengths.  Here's a good example, realize that the shutter speed was a little slow, but the ones I took at higher speeds were actually worse because of the shake. Even so it should have been tack sharp, and would have been with a tripod.




Styx River04232017_143.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr

@fmw I find myself judging composition choice based on the availability of near by support. Unfortunately it's not always possible.


----------



## Designer (Apr 26, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> .. the ones I took at higher speeds were actually worse because of the shake.


Is that the VR lens working against you?


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 26, 2017)

Designer said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > .. the ones I took at higher speeds were actually worse because of the shake.
> ...



Pentax K3II  SR is internal. Have tried it off and it's really bad.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 26, 2017)

Would a monopod be helpful here?  Will both hands experience tremors at the same time?  E.g. if one hand steadies the monopod and the other can take the shot via a remote shutter release or the self-timer.

There are also camera rigs (mostly made for videographers) that let you clip a brace attached to your waist or shoulder.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 26, 2017)

TCampbell said:


> Will both hands experience tremors at the same tim



Usually though not equally.  Going to try Designers idea here in a few..


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 26, 2017)

Tried @Designer suggestion of rope loop and eye bolt. Might hold some promise need to practice with it. I did find out that if there is a borderline between to much pressure and to little. To much will actually accentuate the problem while a light pressure will decrease it???? Also reviewed a video of arm locks that Designer sent. That might also be of help when I practice them so they don't feel uncomfortable.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 26, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I have a little situation, it started showing up a few years ago, and gets better/worse at unpredictable times. It's called Essential Tremor -  a nervous system (neurological) disorder that causes involuntary and rhythmic shaking. It can affect almost any part of your body, but the trembling occurs most often in your hands. So far have managed it without drugs, and intend to keep it that way if at all possible. I'm told its not an uncommon problem, however, at times it's almost impossible for me to hand hold a camera and get a sharp shot. One of the issues is concentration can cause it to be worse!
> 
> If I'm using a tripod I can either use the remote to focus/shoot, or use manual focus on live view to bump it into focus, but I can't always carry a tripod. Used breathing control which helps sometimes. Thought of trying a monopod, but not sure if that would be the answer. Anyone else have this problem and how do you deal with it? Are there other types of supports that might work?


I have the same issue. Unfortunately, mine was magnified by practicing doctors stupid choices of medication for other issues. I am virtually drug free today and seen a remarkable improvement recently. However, today was pretty bad for no apparent reason.

Things I have done... Limited caffeine intake, breathing out, rocking in & out, curl 5 lbs prior to going out on shoot (just 4 or 5 reps of ten), have a plan with goal every time, elbows in tight, never us my elbow on a knee, no alcohol (really bad for it), stay hydrated, and tripod on bad days. Mono pods are very helpful but can kick your butt using it all day, short shoots they are good. 

Now, fujifilm OIS glass is fantastic and I have no issue at all, even on a bad day. The primes are where I can get caught in a trick bag, especially the 60mm macro. Keep in mind I manual focus more than I auto focus. I only auto focus with sports /birds or when I am feeling lazy . I (manual) use focus peak highlights with focus check off when hand holding (my favorite feature).

The one drug that helps is diazapan but I can't drive when I take it. The recent, good doctor gave me a script for it but it makes my arms heavy and I feel tired. So basically it turns me into a zombie photog, no more of that.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 26, 2017)

Best recommendation I could give is monpod, monopod, monopod.  Smaller than a tripod, provides good support, and is small enough it can be taken anywhere.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 26, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Limited caffeine intake



Yeah, I've read all the things that are supposed to decrease it. Read all the things about decreasing my cholesterol also, but still love bacon and sausage!!!  In the words Woody Allen -  " You can live to be a hundred if you give up all the things that make you want to live to be a hundred."  I try to live a fairly healthy life of moderation - moderation not elimination!!!

Problems are magnified when I go to a longer focal length, so may just have to resolve to carry tripod with me, or try some of the things Designer suggested.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 26, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Tried @Designer suggestion of rope loop and eye bolt. Might hold some promise need to practice with it. I did find out that if there is a borderline between to much pressure and to little. To much will actually accentuate the problem while a light pressure will decrease it???? Also reviewed a video of arm locks that Designer sent. That might also be of help when I practice them so they don't feel uncomfortable.


more details on post #6 about that here ==> Stability - making yourself a tripod versus using one


----------



## chuasam (Apr 26, 2017)

Would wearing weights on your wrists work?
also, what i do is rest my camera on my left shoulder while I shoot it with my right hand.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 26, 2017)

chuasam said:


> Would wearing weights on your wrists work?
> also, what i do is rest my camera on my left shoulder while I shoot it with my right hand.



Apparently JC also has the same problem, and noted above using weights to work out 'before". Supposedly the repetitive weight lifting before doing something requiring good hand/eye coordination will help. As I said earlier, a light pressure helps, but there's a line where to much makes it worse. 

Resting the camera on the shoulder is similar to the video Designer sent me, in that uses the shoulder/upper arm to rest the camera while locking the arms together. That seemed to help, but it's an odd position, and will require some practice to get used to.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 26, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Limited caffeine intake
> ...


Well, you asked. These were things that are significant in calming them. I gave you some good, less evasive techniques in my post. The weights are real helpful, takes 5 minutes but don't  be alarmed if initially, the tremors seem worse. Really helps, I keep a set in the truck. 

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 26, 2017)

chuasam said:


> Would wearing weights on your wrists work?
> also, what i do is rest my camera on my left shoulder while I shoot it with my right hand.


They do help but they kick your butt on a long day. 

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 26, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> The weights are real helpful, takes 5 minutes but don't be alarmed if initially, the tremors seem worse.



With mine, weight can actually increase the tremors substantially for period of time after. If I use the weed eater for 30 mins, it might be an hour after before I can hold a glass of water in one hand without shaking so bad I spill it all.

I've found walking to be a great calming method. I have an app on my phone that tracks it. So far today, I've got about 3 miles in. Sadie and I will go out again before dark. Seems like low impact exercise really helps. Concentration is a trigger as well, sometimes slowing the breathing and clearing the mind helps. If I'm setting at the computer concentrating on typing something, it won't be long before the head starts shaking, (or so I've been told by employees, family, spouse, and others) though I wouldn't have knowledge of it happening. If it got bad enough that I noticed it, I'd get up walk the yard, warehouse or shop, to clear the mind so I could go again.

After several years, I guess I've just learned to compensate for it. With photography I can generally compensate, by using a tripod or brace against something. Every now and then I get in a situation where (like the tree) there isn't anything handy.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 26, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > The weights are real helpful, takes 5 minutes but don't be alarmed if initially, the tremors seem worse.
> ...


Im sorry bud, i was really hoping I could share what worked for me from mostly self awareness, worthless doctor visits and that it could transform your experience as it has mine. It has been a major issue for me since. Painting was difficult from it and I needed a creative outlet to compensate painting.  The brush has to goo where you tell it. My head movement is not as obvious as i can control it but it wears me out in short order. I believe I am on the road to recovery, I believe for no more embarrassing days with Astro. 

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Designer (Apr 26, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> If I use the weed eater ..


Maybe you're using the wrong weed.  

Oh, wait.  That's for a different forum.  







nevermind


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 26, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> My head movement is not as obvious as i can control it but it wears me out in short order. I believe I am on the road to recovery,



Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I've been told there is no cure for ET, and it can get worse. It's genetic, my Aunt had it really bad, primarily her head. I had one driver that it really freaked out, he couldn't stay long in my office if I was on the computer and the head started moving. LOL For me it's more of a nuisance that doesn't really get in the way of life, just have to do things differently sometimes, and I don't give a rat's ...... what other people think about it anymore. I treat others with respect and demand the same in return. Surprisingly it hasn't had any effect on my driving, just got back from a 350 mile trip, pulling a 40' 5th wheel.

One thing I found in carving and drawing, is that I could lightly rest the hand on the surface or use the other hand to lightly brace the hand using the tool. Usually doesn't take much. When you're using knives and chisels sharp enough to shave with you really don't need a lot of extra movement LOL


----------



## Derrel (Apr 27, 2017)

Have not read the thread fully. How is image stabilizing for you?


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 27, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Have not read the thread fully. How is image stabilizing for you?



Definitely better than without. Not sure how to explain it but the hand movement is not usually violent, more of an almost imperceptible trembling. I might go days without any significant problem, then days when it could be varied in intensity. Telephoto lens are the biggest  problem. Even with a tripod there are days when manual focus is difficult, and I have to rely on AF and the remote. 

The K3ii shake reduction works by moving the sensor platter to compensate by up to 4.5 stops. It can also detect and account for panning and adjust accordingly which is kinda cool. As I've never used another brand I couldn't say if a lens with stabilization would work better for me.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 27, 2017)

thanks for the update. I've heard that Image Stabilizer, and Vibration Reduction, and Optical Stabilization (Canon,Nikon,Sigma trade names) works better in its specific, application-dependent, lens-dependendent incarnations than in-body stabilization, but that was years ago, and might not always be the truth. I think ANY type of stabilization system has got to be better than using nothing.

I was told that bananas have a chemical compound that steadies the human body...dart players, flutists (??). I dunno...


----------



## ClickAddict (Apr 27, 2017)

There are some really small monopod like devices that just lean against your body.  I did a quick search to find something.  



I know there are a variety of these out there.  Dont know which to recommend.  Smaller than a  tripod and monopod, easily carried even when you dont need it and might provide just enough stabilization for you.


----------



## Designer (Apr 27, 2017)

I just thought of another way to use the cord brace: Make the knot able to slide along the standing line easily so you can make the loop any size you want quickly.  Then, try looping the loop around your upper arms instead of standing on it.  I dunno, it might work, and keep the cord off the ground at the same time.  In case there's mud, for instance.  I'm going to give it a try myself sometime.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 27, 2017)

@Designer I watched the videos you sent, and really want to practice a couple of those ideas. They might help when I don't have the tripod, if I can get comfortable with the positions.

I experimented with the cord idea, using a braided cord with a center core, that I thought wouldn't give as much. Unfortunately it gives just enough, that it's difficult to find the point where there's enough pressure to stabilize and not enough to cause more. Still experimenting with it.

Also, looking at monopod options.


----------



## Designer (Apr 27, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> .. using a braided cord with a center core, ..


Is that parachute cord?  I think I may have some around here someplace, and I intend to make one of those things soon.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 27, 2017)

Designer said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > .. using a braided cord with a center core, ..
> ...



No this was a braided nylon line with a cotton strand core. 550 Paracord  (braided nylon) will stretch "alot", which would be kind of like trying to stretch a rubber band out and hold it steady. There's a braided line called AmSteel which doesn't stretch made out of polyester. Has a lot of marine uses because it floats. Thought I had some but couldn't find it. Not that expensive to get some more.


----------



## chuasam (Apr 27, 2017)

I took up Archery as a side hobby to learn to steady and get my muscles less twitchy. Maybe that'll help.


----------



## dunfly (Apr 28, 2017)

I have the same problem and, quite honestly, I have found that none of the suggestions really work.  As long as your hand is on the camera, it is going to shake.  Even when holding a monopod it still shakes unless you actually brace the monopod against something stable like a railing or a fence.  If I really want sharp pictures I have resigned myself to using a tripod or a bean bag.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 28, 2017)

dunfly said:


> I have the same problem and, quite honestly, I have found that none of the suggestions really work.  As long as your hand is on the camera, it is going to shake.  Even when holding a monopod it still shakes unless you actually brace the monopod against something stable like a railing or a fence.  If I really want sharp pictures I have resigned myself to using a tripod or a bean bag.



Know what you mean. I have good days and bad days. On the good days, I could hand hold a 300 mm with no shake. On the bad days even using a tripod, I can't use manual focus, but at least I can use the remote and A/F. We learn to adjust.


----------



## Designer (Apr 28, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> No this was a braided nylon line with a cotton strand core. 550 Paracord  (braided nylon) will stretch "alot", which would be kind of like trying to stretch a rubber band out and hold it steady. There's a braided line called AmSteel which doesn't stretch made out of polyester. Has a lot of marine uses because it floats. Thought I had some but couldn't find it. Not that expensive to get some more.


Yesterday afternoon I was out anyway, so I obtained the materials to make a cord brace.  My day for messing around is Sunday, so I will make it then.


----------



## Designer (Apr 30, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Are there other types of supports that might work?


I finally asked 480sparky to relay me the link to his invention, which is where I had picked up the idea in the first place.  Down a few posts is his post showing how he made one of these things.

Stability - making yourself a tripod versus using one


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 1, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I have a little situation, it started showing up a few years ago, and gets better/worse at unpredictable times. It's called Essential Tremor -  a nervous system (neurological) disorder that causes involuntary and rhythmic shaking. It can affect almost any part of your body, but the trembling occurs most often in your hands. So far have managed it without drugs, and intend to keep it that way if at all possible. I'm told its not an uncommon problem, however, at times it's almost impossible for me to hand hold a camera and get a sharp shot. One of the issues is concentration can cause it to be worse!
> 
> If I'm using a tripod I can either use the remote to focus/shoot, or use manual focus on live view to bump it into focus, but I can't always carry a tripod. Used breathing control which helps sometimes. Thought of trying a monopod, but not sure if that would be the answer. Anyone else have this problem and how do you deal with it? Are there other types of supports that might work?



I have a very similar problem in that I have an neck tremor but its more complicated then your normal essential tremor. I was originally diagnosed with dystonia. I got a second opinion and the upshot was I didn't have dystonia but I have a 1 in a million condition and ipso facto there is no other person in my country who has this, population about 5 million. my condition is neither constant nor very predictable but like you I can identify certain times when I do get a overcome, its why I don't care at all for portraits or group shots.

I don't much to offer but I have some idea of your difficulties .


----------



## joshuaraineyphotography (May 1, 2017)

You could also try shooting on a mirrorless (or via liveview on a dslr) and have the strap around your neck with your arms extended outward to create a brace of sorts. Works great for low light shots for me. Shorten the neck strap so your arms don't have to extend so far out.


----------

